# Missing Miniature Dachshund



## c.noz (Dec 23, 2009)

Our beautiful miniature dachshund has gone missing in the Brixton Hill area in Greater London.

She was last seen on the 18/12/09. 

She is black with a bit of tan and was wearing a blue harness.

PLEASE pass this on if you have any friends who live in the area. We are DESPERATE to have her back and we're offering a SUBSTANTIAL REWARD if found alive. 

Please call 07702124183 or 07595345229


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope you can see your dog.


----------

